# screwcumber @ ebay



## RHSAMG (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi All,  

I am new to this particular site, i recently bought a screwcumber of ebay, it is brilliant for weighing down virtually any vegatation for my bottom feeders, i used lead strips for a while but was told to stay clear, also has anyone heard of using boiled egg as a treat for plecs  :?:  i use cucumber regularly and thought of giving them a change . thanx for the warm welcome rhsamg :fun:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi RHSAMG,
Welcome to Fish Forums :!: Try using some zuchinni. The plecos love that as well. Boiled egg will probably foul your tank.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You can get veggies to sink on their own by blanching or lightly nuking them before feeding. Plecos also love canned green beans. Get the No Salt Added beans or else rinse really well.


----------



## RHSAMG (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi thanks for your comment, i find blanching/ microwave make the veggies decompose quicker in the tank, this screwcumber is very quick instant to use. a useful bit of kit


----------

